

ASCII art animations in the URL bar - qbonnard
http://glench.com/hash

======
gus_massa
Really interesting but I hope this doesn't become popular and appear in every
site. A few comments:

* Wave2 is broken in Chrome (in Windows)

* The title should change, it's always "I'm sorry".

* I'd prefer that this doesn't destroy the history / back button.

* Add a stop button / link.

* I like the diy. Can I send one to my friends?

------
psychobabble
bar har har! Serious LOLs were had after playing around here using Google
Chrome then viewing history later to find something else.. 10 pages of Chrome
History telling me 'I'm Sorry' because Chrome Records Every URL Change To
History!

Well played with project... and the I'm sorry page title.

------
Yadi
THIS!...It's so cool, wait how is this done?

------
GroSacASacs
very impressive, but it feeds history so much, and breaks back forwards
buttons

~~~
billconan
exactly! for this reason, this can't be used for production.

